# connection stalls with WLAN-N

## musv

Hi there.

I'm running a HTPC with this motherboard. Unfortunately the WLAN connection isn't quite stable. Sometimes I get transfer rates up to 9 mb/sec, sometimes it stalls. And I can't transfer even a single bit.

Configuration

Router: AVM Fritzbox 7240 (similar to that)

Client: see below

Distance: ~7 m

There's no cable and only a very thin wall between router and client.

```
*-network

                description: Wireless interface

                product: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)

                vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                logical name: wlan0

                version: 01

                serial: e0:b9:a5:65:fc:55

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet phy

sical wireless

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k driverversion=3.1.7-gentoo firmware=N/A ip=192.168.109.111 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn

                resources: irq:17 memory:fe7f0000-fe7fffff
```

```

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500  metric 1

        inet 192.168.109.111  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.109.255

        ether e0:b9:a5:65:fc:55  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 17969939  bytes 26709177724 (24.8 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 48  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 9379432  bytes 829953983 (791.5 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

What can I do to get a stable and fast connection? Lower the mtu-value?

----------

## Martux

Hi musv!

Are you using a kernel >=3.2.x?

I observed dramatic performance decrease with the ath9k with this kernel series, unfortunately also with the gentoo-sources-3.2.2 which hit portage today. Back on 3.1.10, everything works like a charm.

----------

